# bij iets uitkomen



## Elfe des villes

Dag iedereen,

Ik moet de uitdrukking "bij iets uitkomen" vertalen maar ik heb daar problemen mee. De volledige zin luidt als volgt : "Twee à drie jaar geleden stelden we ons de vraag hoe we ook het transport ecologischer konden organiseren. Al snel kwamen we uit bij de scheepvaart, ..."

Ik zou zo vertalen : "Nous sommes vite arrivés au choix du transport par bateau". Wat denken jullie daarvan ?

Bij voorbaat dank u !


----------



## eno2

Van Dale geeft 21 betekenissen voor "uitkomen" en 32 extra voorbeelden, en geen enkele keer wordt "uitkomen bij" vermeld, terwijl dat toch geen ongebruikelijke uitdrukking  is, dacht ik.

Wel wordt "erbij uitkomen" vermeld:



> *BE erop of erbij uitkomen*
> (toevallig) te weten komen
> •de politie is erop uitgekomen dat …



In een andere betekenis dus dan 'uitkomen bij'. " "Erbij/erop" uitkomen " "is Belgisch Nederlands. Ik heb overigens nog nooit gehoord dat de politie 'erbij is uitgekomen dat..' . Altijd 'erop'.

Wat de vertaling dan betreft: Als Franstalige ben je zelf het best geplaatst, als je aanneemt dat de betekenis van 'uitkomen bij' iets in de richting is van : "na zoekwerk uiteindelijk kiezen voor". Maar een definitie voor 'uitkomen bij' is dus niet te vinden

'arrivés au choix du..'
lijkt uitstekend (aboutir en parvenir heb ik ook gebruikt gezien voor uitkomen bij). ...

Als je "choix" gebruikt,  kan je ook zonder 'arriver á' korter zeggen: Notre choix est vite tombé  sur le transport par bateau. Wat ik persoonlijk het beste vind.


----------



## Elfe des villes

Hallo Eno2,

Ik dank je hartelijk voor het antwoord en de definitie van het woord. Ik heb nu een beter idee van wat het betekent. Ik had in feite moeten raden uit de context.


----------



## eno2

Graag gedaan. 
Blij weer eens een lacune in het woordenboek te hebben kunnen signaleren.


----------



## bibibiben

Het betreft hier betekenis 3 in Van Dale, maar dan figuurlijk gebruikt: ergens zijn eindpunt vinden.

Letterlijk:
We kwamen uit op een plein.
We kwamen uit bij een fabriek.

Figuurlijk:
We kwamen uit op een compromis.
We kwamen uit bij de scheepvaart.

Het Franse _aboutir _heeft eenzelfde onderscheid tussen letterlijk en figuurlijk gebruik.

Problematisch is eerder het voorzetselgebruik. Het Frans moet kiezen tussen _à _en _sur_, het Nederlands tussen _bij_ en _op_.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Het betreft hier betekenis 3 in Van Dale, maar dan figuurlijk gebruikt: ergens zijn eindpunt vinden.
> 
> Letterlijk:
> We kwamen uit op een plein.
> We kwamen uit bij een fabriek.
> 
> Figuurlijk:
> We kwamen uit op een compromis.
> We kwamen uit bij de scheepvaart.



Best.  Maar je begrijpt wel dat je hier omschakelt van op naar bij, iets wat Van Dale nou eens toevallig (?) in geen enkel voorbeeld doet, zoals ik al zei.  

We zijn uitgekomen bij is dus "we hebben een eindpunt gevonden bij" ???????  Dat klinkt toch langs geen kanten. 
Formuleer dan zelf eens precies de figuurlijke betekenis, als het dat niet is...





> Het Franse _aboutir _heeft eenzelfde onderscheid tussen letterlijk en figuurlijk gebruik.


Ja. Dat wordt bij de definities ook aangegeven, iets wat Van Dale *NIET *doet.


> Problematisch is eerder het voorzetselgebruik. Het Frans moet kiezen tussen _à _en _sur_, het Nederlands tussen _bij_ en _op_.[


Noch WR noch L'internaute   vermelden "aboutir sur" Alles wat ik verder zag is altijd aboutir à. Linguee etc...
Van Dale kiest niet voor "bij", hij vermeldt het zelfs niet.



> aboutir_ , verbe transitif _
> 
> Sens 1
> Toucher par un bout, mener à.
> *Exemple :* Le chemin aboutit à une maison.
> *Synonyme :* achever
> *Traduction anglais :* to lead to, to end at
> Sens 2
> Figuré
> *Mener* à un résultat.
> *Exemple :* Ses recherches n'ont abouti à rien de concret.
> *Synonyme :* parvenir
> *Traduction anglais :* to result in


 Aboutir : Définition du verbe simple et facile du dictionnaire


----------



## bibibiben

Voor Elfe des villes niet van belang:
Het onderscheid in het Frans tussen _aboutir à_ en _aboutir sur _(jawel, beide bestaan) aan de ene kant en dat tussen _uitkomen bij _en _uitkomen op _in het Nederlands aan de andere kant.

Voor Elfe des villes juist wel van belang:
Zowel _aboutir à/sur _als _uitkomen bij/op _kent een letterlijk én een figuurlijk gebruik.

Belangrijke conclusie voor Elfe des villes:
Met _aboutir à/sur _kom je heel ver als vertaalmogelijkheid voor _uitkomen bij/op._


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Belangrijke conclusie voor Elfe des villes:
> Met _aboutir à/sur _kom je heel ver als vertaalmogelijkheid voor _uitkomen bij/op._



Dat is al meteen gezegd bij de eerste reactie. De vertaalzaak is voor Elfe ongetwijfeld opgelost. De rest gaat weer over een Van  Dale zwakte...in verband met "uitkomen BIJ". 
Kijk ook eens naar mijn edit over het figuurlijke gebruik in #6

Over aboutir SUR:



> Bonjour,
> Par prudence j'ai vérifié à plusieurs sources. Les exemples donnés par Littré ou l'Académie sont tous suivis de la préposition *à*. Hanse dit « aboutir dans une chambre, à quelque chose ». Bordas souligne que le verbe se construit habituellement avec à, que dans n'est pas incorrect mais plutôt rare. Il n'est nulle part question d'aboutir sur, cette préposition est donc à rejeter comme incorrecte.
> L'exemple de Hanse nous donne à conclure qu'on aboutit à un résultat et dans un lieu, cette seconde forme n'étant cependant pas obligatoire si on en juge d'après Bordas : un couloir peut aussi bien aboutir à que dans la chambre.


Français notre belle langue: Voir le sujet - Emploi de la préposition : aboutir à ou aboutir sur ?


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Best.  Maar je begrijpt wel dat je hier omschakelt van op naar bij, iets wat Van Dale nou eens toevallig (?) in geen enkel voorbeeld doet, zoals ik al zei.


Het lijkt erop dat _bij iets uitkomen_ in opkomst is. Het voorzetsel _bij _is in het algemeen hard bezig van andere voorzetsels terrein in te pikken. Vooral jongeren hoor ik _bij _op een soms curieuze manier gebruiken. Persoonlijk zou ik nog steeds liever zeggen: we kwamen uit op de scheepvaart.* Dat ik in mijn voorbeeldzin _bij _heb gebruikt, is omdat dit voorzetsel ook in de door Elfe des Villes gegeven zin staat.



eno2 said:


> We zijn uitgekomen bij is dus "we hebben een eindpunt gevonden bij" ???????  Dat klinkt toch langs geen kanten.
> Formuleer dan zelf eens precies de figuurlijke betekenis, als het dat niet is...


Het lemma wordt omschreven. Dat betekent niet dat de omschrijving als exacte vervanging van het woord kan dienen. Zoek eens de omschrijving op van de eerste betekenis van _komen _bijvoorbeeld. Is ook in geen enkele zin inpasbaar.

Natuurlijk had Van Dale het figuurlijke gebruik ook kunnen noemen en even met een voorbeeldzinnetje kunnen illustreren. Was wel zo duidelijk geweest. Maar ja, geen enkel woordenboek kan compleet zijn, al was het maar vanwege het eeuwige ruimtegebrek. Het WNT, vele malen dikker dan Van Dale, noemt wel het figuurlijke gebruik, maar geeft evenmin voorbeeldzinnen. Misschien nog interessant: WNT kiest resoluut voor _*op* iets uitkomen._



eno2 said:


> Noch WR noch L'internaute   vermelden "aboutir sur" Alles wat ik verder zag is altijd aboutir à. Linguee etc...


Als je iedere Fransman moet neerknallen die _aboutir sur qqch_. zegt in plaats van _aboutir à qqch_., zal het aardig leeg worden in Frankrijk. Ook in het Frans is niets in graniet gehouwen. Natuurlijk is _aboutir à une rue_ de canonieke vorm, maar _aboutir sur une rue _is ook vaak te horen. Waarschijnlijk is er sprake van interferentie met _donner sur qqch_. Wie weet. Ik ga me er maar verder niet in verdiepen.

*Wel alleen het figuurlijke gebruik. In het geval van het letterlijke gebruik hangt het af van de plaats waar je uitkomt welk voorzetsel het beste gebruikt kan worden.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> WNT kiest resoluut voor _*op* iets uitkomen._


  Je gebruikt WNT met regelmaat, waar ik geen bezwaar tegen heb, ik doe het ook. Maar aan de andere kant heb je er soms kritiek op omdat het ~ 'niet  actueel is' (of andere kwalificaties die naar vroeger verwijzen). Als het om hedendaags woordgebruik gaat, is Van Dale wel doorslaggevend inderdaad.


bibibiben said:


> Het lijkt erop dat _bij iets uitkomen_ in opkomst is.


Ik zou het hopen.  ik zei al dat ik het een volkomen normale uitdrukkingswijze vind.


bibibiben said:


> Het lemma wordt omschreven. Dat betekent niet dat de omschrijving als exacte vervanging van het woord kan dienen..


 "Leiden naar" is niet echt een onschrijving te noemen. Zijn eindpunt vinden  is ook eerder kort als omschrijving, als het dat al is. Vergelijk dat met

"Na volbrachte beweging verschijnen op het punt waarop de beweging gericht was" voor  "komen".   Natuurlijk kan je komen niet vervangen door een heel verhaal. Dat verhaal komt er overigens doordat er geen directe synoniemen voorhanden zijn. Alleen één antoniem: gaan. Synoniemennet geeft een heel betekenisveld, maar geen enkel direct synoniem. 

Maar je zou verwachten van "uitkomen bij " wel te kunnen vervangen door "leiden naar"  (betekenis drie van uitkomen) en dus te kunnen zeggen: "dat leidde ons al snel naar de scheepvaart" voor  "Al snel kwamen we uit bij de scheepvaart "
Leiden naarm dat werkt letterlijk  voor een straat. In de figuurlijke betekenis werkt dat hier niet. Kijk naar de voorgaande zin:  "Twee à drie jaar geleden stelden we ons de vraag hoe we ook het transport ecologischer konden organiseren"
Het gebruik van "leiden naar" in de figuurlijke betekenis klinkt hier  alsof de vraag zelf voor het antwoord zorgde, in plaats van het het zoekwerk en de beslissingskracht van de deelnemers....


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Je gebruikt WNT met regelmaat, waar ik geen bezwaar tegen heb, ik doe het ook. Maar aan de andere kant heb je er soms kritiek op omdat het ~ 'niet  actueel is' (of andere kwalificaties die naar vroeger verwijzen). Als het om hedendaags woordgebruik gaat, is Van Dale wel doorslaggevend inderdaad.



Exact. Dus als ik zeg dat het WNT resoluut kiest voor _*op *iets uitkomen_, dan bedoel ik daarmee dat _op_ in een wat oudere fase van de taal kennelijk het aangewezen voorzetsel was. In het hedendaagse taalgebruik lijkt het erop dat er voor dit figuurlijke gebruik van _uitkomen _geen vast voorzetsel meer is. _Bij _rukt op, maar _op _is nog lang niet afgeschreven. De meeste woordenboeken houden zich vaak verre van zaken die nog niet uitgekristalliseerd zijn. Een stijlboek kan wel uitkomst bieden. Ik weet alleen niet of er een bestaat die zich ook al op deze kwestie heeft geworpen.



eno2 said:


> "Leiden naar" is niet echt een onschrijving te noemen. Zijn eindpunt vinden  is ook eerder kort als omschrijving, als het dat al is.


Omschrijvingen kunnen anders heel kort zijn. Ik geloof ook niet dat er voor het figuurlijk gebruikte _op iets uitkomen _een perfect synoniem te vinden is. Ook het zo uitgebreide WNT komt niet verder dan een vrij algemene omschrijving van het figuurlijk gebruikte _op iets uitkomen_.


----------

